# Brakes squeeling.



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I've already had the brakes looked at and was told they have plenty of life in them. But they squeel periodically and it annoys the crap out of me. The dealership says that they do that. I know with my volvo, the OEM pads were horrible and squealed often as well. Is there anything I can do outside replacing them, which I will eventually do.


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

Disc brake quiet on the back of the pads


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

When do they squeal? After the car sits for awhile or when It's wet out?


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, considering it sits for 8 hours or more at a time. Yes, and it gets louder and guaranteed to squeel when it rains. Even if it is in a garage. It is garaged at my work but not at home.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

disc brake pads shift slighty depending if you're braking forward or backwards. To prevent this action from squeeking they are lubed.

this lube eventually wears off from weather and time. You're pads could be perfectly fine but if you don't re-lube the contact points (behind the pads) they squeek every now and then.


Mine have started doing this a bit at around 35,000 kms.

Of course there's always the normal squeek you get after a rainy night from rust build up.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Slide pins could need lube too.

That's what she said.


----------

